# Finish Kare 1000p Thoughts



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

So after reading of the success Damon has had with FK1000p I grabbed my chance to pickup a tin whilst in the States last week.

First thoughts were what a gigantic tin of sealant you get, great value for money.

Open the tin and you are hit by a strong solventy smell, lovely, hoping this will be durable.

I used a Meguiars yellow applicator to apply to my wheels and it spreads very easily, you really don't need much product, a tin this size will last me for years if not decades.

My wheels had Zaino Z5 Pro x 3 on them so I simply had the wheels off the car and cleaned them, no further prep was undertaken before applying the FK1000p.










After applying the product, I proceeded to wait around 20 minutes and then buff off. The buff off was very easy, much easier than hand applied Collinite, especially given my tendancy to apply too much product.










Wow, what slickness you get when you have removed the product, sensational!

The look is fantastic too, really glossy and bright, I like it alot.










If durability is good then this will be a great product, I think the look edges Collinite 915/476, ease of use certainly does and you get a bigger tin, a new winter winner? If durability is good, certainly.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - blingy wheels :thumb:

I have to say I found the same - probably the brightest the wheels have looked yet. Durability seems superb based on my first 4 weeks without even a wash and still getting 90% clean just from my PW 

EDIT - Neil, put some on a panel and see how it does on paint. After the first contact wash today the water sheetng etc was superb. Really makes a highly practical LSP for winter. I topped it with a squirt of Z-8 after the wash and it brought up the wet look nicely as well.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank Neil, and having just read Bigpikle's review in the 'Wheels' section it sounds like time for the wallet to come out (again)


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> wow - blingy wheels :thumb:
> 
> I have to say I found the same - probably the brightest the wheels have looked yet. Durability seems superb based on my first 4 weeks without even a wash and still getting 90% clean just from my PW
> 
> EDIT - Neil, put some on a panel and see how it does on paint. After the first contact wash today the water sheetng etc was superb. Really makes a highly practical LSP for winter. I topped it with a squirt of Z-8 after the wash and it brought up the wet look nicely as well.


See I told you wouldn't be able to resist putting something on top of the FK 

I've only topped mine with FK425 so far, that really does give a great enhanced slick look :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

trying to resist buying a tin of this lol

what size is the can? does a 4" pc pad fit inside it?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wheels look great Neil, as does the whole car! :thumb:

I got FK1000P initially for my wheels but liked the look so much that I've done a panel of the car as well!

Alan W

Damon, just get some FK425 instead of the Z8.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> See I told you wouldn't be able to resist putting something on top of the FK
> 
> I've only topped mine with FK425 so far, that really does give a great enhanced slick look :thumb:


yep, but as i dont have anything like as much stuff as you I am more limited :lol: Will grab some 425 next for sure :thumb:



steveo3002 said:


> trying to resist buying a tin of this lol
> 
> what size is the can? does a 4" pc pad fit inside it?


its HUGE - think Coll 476 and then 70% bigger by volume  A 4" pad fits in easily and its a superb product for machine application. Melts onto the paint and goes on really thin :thumb:



Alan W said:


> Wheels look great Neil, as does the whole car! :thumb:
> 
> I got FK1000P initially for my wheels but liked the look so much that I've done a panel of the car as well!
> 
> ...


I want to Alan. Right now I'm not buying though and trying to clear out some stuff, and have 2 bottles of Z-8 to keep me going anyway. I'd like to see the anti-static results from 425 though. Might grab a bottle in the US next month to try...


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, that tin should last til retirement.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Serious Performance seem to be out of stock, any other suppliers in the UK?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

freon warrior said:


> Serious Performance seem to be out of stock, any other suppliers in the UK?


IIRC Alex has exclusive rights for FK stuff. Look like we cleared him out :lol: Doubt he'll be out for long...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> trying to resist buying a tin of this lol
> 
> what size is the can? does a 4" pc pad fit inside it?


I'll get a pic for you, one sec

4 inch pad fits easily


----------



## Stu-seventyseven (Jun 20, 2006)

I put this on my car 2 months ago with SRP under it and its still going strong!

Here's some pics from earlier in the year with it:










My car is actually Emerald Green but due to sun position and how reflective FK1000 is it looks almost black!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

at the risk of hi-jacking Neil 

here it is today with a splash of Z-8 wonder juice for added wetness


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Some nice photos


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looks superb Damon! What a stunning finish and colour! 

Alan W


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great!!

I think i'll buy this over 476!

so, where do we buy from?!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Looks great!!
> 
> I think i'll buy this over 476!
> 
> so, where do we buy from?!


that would be my choice :thumb:

Alex at Serious Performance is your man, but we seem to have run him dry today :lol:


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Are the packaging differences purely cosmetic? Neils has a different label to mine..


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Andy M said:


> Are the packaging differences purely cosmetic? Neils has a different label to mine..


not sure - guess so...his is from the US direct. I saw a tin the other week that looked quite different as well. White with a shark on it IIRC?


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep mines got the fish on it!


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep... Out of stock and unfortunately a good couple of weeks before the boat arrives with our next order ...  ... Always the way! lol.

All I've got remaining is FK1000P sample tins with a few of the Sample kits, so if any one wants a sample kit with the FK1000P included, drop me a pm. When the stock arrives I'll make sure I get an offer on .

So who's up for some FK 2180 Sealant????? :thumb:

The differences between the packaging..... I deal directly with Finish Kare (the factory) and not FK1 (the retail front of FK), therefore I get the new packaging. The 1000P is still using the old label from the Marine line but I've seen the new style label and told it will get changed.

Cheers .


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dont know about 2180 Alex but I've heard great stuff about the Pink Wax


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> dont know about 2180 Alex but I've heard great stuff about the Pink Wax


You get some of that in the Sample Kit :thumb: go on.... go on.....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> You get some of that in the Sample Kit :thumb: go on.... go on.....


you must think I'm someone with no willpower who likes to buy loads of stuff :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I have to say, my wheels haven't looked brighter. Initial impressions after a couple of days are very positive of this product.

I perhaps haven't been as initially impressed with a product until the first time I used Zaino Z2 Pro.


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

Sorry op for butting-in but what service, ordered Sunday arrived this morning and possibly the last tin in the country, who says I am not lucky  - Thanks Alex :thumb:

Hopefully will get some on my new car tomorrow :detailer:

Also mine has a big white on the label.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Lucky man, let us know your results.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

g3rey said:


> Sorry op for butting-in but what service, ordered Sunday arrived this morning and possibly the last tin in the country, who says I am not lucky  - Thanks Alex :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully will get some on my new car tomorrow :detailer:
> 
> Also mine has a big white on the label.


Does that mean it's going on the new porker


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I had two weeks of dust on the alloys any it wipes off with the finger 100%


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

.... we have a winner :lol:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Love this sealent mine came this morning, i'm going to put some on my wheels and car soon very impressed with the reviews it's had:thumb:


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Does that mean it's going on the new porker


The porker's getting it :lol:

Especially after its initiation 6 hour road trip today in the sunny countryside to and from Derby (Business meeting I promise)


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Yup, there's a whole bunch of us sat here looking guilty with the last tins of FK1000P 

Need some half decent weather to try this out.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I gotta stop reading this board, cuz all I want to do is try more products like 1000p while my wife is giving me the evil eye.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

hartzsky said:


> I gotta stop reading this board, cuz all I want to do is try more products like 1000p while my wife is giving me the evil eye.


at least these are £15 a tin and not £150 a tin :lol:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

and you have got a few weeks before stock is back in and the wife gives you a kicking 

(unless you want the sample kit with the 1000P included????).


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ good idea - the sample tin goes a long way and will easily see you do 3-4 cars and wheels depending on size....


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Serious Performance Said:


> (unless you want the sample kit with the 1000P included????).


Which sample kit is it. I can't find one which includes the 1000P.

I have many layers of Z5/Z2 on my car at the moment and was hoping that topping up every couple of months with Z-CS would give me my winter protection. However the Z-CS stopped beading after one or two washes with a mild solution of Z7. I thought maybe it was still protecting but having seen the quick demise in "The Biggest Sealant Test" I am wondering if it perhaps doesn't last very well: hence my search for another solution.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

organgrinder said:


> Serious Performance Said:
> 
> Which sample kit is it. I can't find one which includes the 1000P.
> 
> I have many layers of Z5/Z2 on my car at the moment and was hoping that topping up every couple of months with Z-CS would give me my winter protection. However the Z-CS stopped beading after one or two washes with a mild solution of Z7. I thought maybe it was still protecting but having seen the quick demise in "The Biggest Sealant Test" I am wondering if it perhaps doesn't last very well: hence my search for another solution.


thats weird - I have 3 layers on the Saab and they are beading nicely after several washes and even bead after foam only washes - strange how things vary so wildly in performance...

A quick layer of FK1000 will see you through the winter I reckon :thumb:

kit includes Pink Wax but maybe Alex is doing a 'special' as he did have some sample pots of FK1000 he was giving away with the standard sample kits last month.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

There's no doubt that the Z2 is there under the surface because of the shine and glass like look but the beading is almost non existant now and very flat. Perhaps it is still there but I don't know any other way to judge apparent protection than through beading.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

The 1000P sample tins are in with the Standard Sample Kit's as long as the remaining stocks last for DW members .


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Just to add, finally got some FK1000p on the car today, it really is lovely stuff this, gives me great reflective and glossy looks and when finished with FK425 as I did today, fantastic slickness!

Didn't get any photos and it is now dark and only finished a moment ago.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Just to add, finally got some FK1000p on the car today, it really is lovely stuff this, gives me great reflective and glossy looks and when finished with FK425 as I did today, fantastic slickness!
> 
> Didn't get any photos and it is now dark and only finished a moment ago.


Did you get it from [email protected]? 

edit: just re read you got it from the states 

Get me some when you go again :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

[email protected] is the only guy in the uk I think who sells it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Just to add, finally got some FK1000p on the car today, it really is lovely stuff this, gives me great reflective and glossy looks and when finished with FK425 as I did today, fantastic slickness!
> 
> Didn't get any photos and it is now dark and only finished a moment ago.


nice one neil - I had a feeling you'd like it on the paint as well 

let us know how it goes. This stuff seems to bead like mad even through heavy dirt - been several weeks since I washed the A3 and it was minging today, but still beading like a trooper :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic. The fascias of the wheels stay cleaner for longer, but the brake dust seems to accumulate into certain spots which makes it a little more difficult to clean.

Had the wheels off today and the replicas on, have a trip to the garage for a suspected wheel bearing next week so wanted to get the old alloys on just in case.

Going to take the chance to add a couple of layers of FK1000 to the alloys.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice review Neil and liking the sound of this product - slickness may well make wheels easier to clean and I get a lot of brake dust on mine... 

Always enjoy seeing your Audi by the way, looks cracking all the time and the wheels do look superb in the pics there.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The wheels really do look shiny with the FK1000p, dare I say it, even more than Zaino


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Serious performance are still out of stock of this.

Are we all getting our stuff directly from the states ?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

MrLOL Said:


> Serious performance are still out of stock of this.
> 
> Are we all getting our stuff directly from the states ?


No, I don't think so. I got mine in a sample pack and I think most of the others got theirs from Alex at SP - hence the reason it has run out!

I like the way it continues to bead even when the car is dirty giving you the feel good factor. Some of the other sealants I have used go flat very quickly although when the car is washed they bead happily until a few miles of dirt are applied again.


----------

